# C2 Registration - How do I go about it?



## gocall01 (24 Jan 2008)

Probably not in the correct forum, please move as you see fit.

I am trying to register for a C2 so I can deal with builders etc.
I have not been able to get hold of any one at the tax offices.
Revenue.ie is not giving me the information I require (or maybe I am not looking for it properly).

So, I am wondering if there is anyone on line here who can step by step me through it.
If I need to give further information, just let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

Is a  any better?


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Jan 2008)

ClubMan's post gives you all the forms you need to apply. On a practical note, it would be a good idea to read through one or both of 

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

to familiarise yourself with the day-to-day Revenue issues of being a sub-contractor in construction. 

Remember, you will need an contract to get the C2 initially, Revenue do not give them out "on spec" as it were. 

Best of luck with it.


----------



## gocall01 (24 Jan 2008)

Thanks Graham.
This looks like it will lead me in the right direction.

I have supplied raw materials and subcontracted in fitters but have no written contract, I know the developer.
Do I need a formal contract to proceed with a C2 registration?


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Jan 2008)

gocall01 said:


> Thanks Graham.
> This looks like it will lead me in the right direction.
> 
> I have supplied raw materials and subcontracted in fitters but have no written contract, I know the developer.
> Do I need a formal contract to proceed with a C2 registration?


 
Once you are supplying materials as well as labour thats considered ok for C2 purposes. I have found that Revenue will accept a letter from the principal contractor setting out the deal with you to be ok is a formal contract isn't in place. ( where you are working, what you are doing, what value materials/labour in the deal, how long it's to last etc. ) Those details also go on the application form I believe and Revenue do often contact the principal contractor to ensure its a genuine agreement between you. Once you have this done you don't need it for C2 renewals, just the first time only.


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Jan 2008)

You will also stand a better chance of getting a C2 if you can show a history of having had 35% tax deducted from a number of principal contractors for a few months.


----------

